# Pregnant Cat and Litter Box



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

It's BC and thought with different subject I should start new post, sorry it I was wrong.

BC started laying in her litter box yesterday, caught her in it 3 times. It was not clean litter either, she had already soiled it. 

I did take the litter out and put in shredded newspaper in case she goes in there again, but is this normal? What makes them lay down in a litter box? Did I do the right thing? She seems to be doing fine, babies moving, she's eating, drinking, no spotting (vaginal area still small) and does not seem to be distressed.

I have read that they won't clean a kit if born in the litter box and also read that if they lay in a dirty litterbox that means miscarriage. Would anyone have any more info on this? 

Thanks!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think I'd worry unduly. Many cats do like to lie in their litter trays - you see it quite often at shows. If you have cleaned it out and relined to use as a bed I can't see a problem. Give her another tray to use for toileting.
I've no experience of a cat giving birth in a litter box but the things you are suggesting sound rather like old wives tales to me. How long has she got to go before the kittens are due?


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

I have no idea honestly. She was dropped off. I took her to my vet 2 weeks ago (saturday will be 3 weeks) and he said 1 maybe 2 weeks to go so she is probably getting close. Her nipples still haven't gotten any bigger, a little pink around them but that's it. He said not to worry about her nipples as they will probably fill with milk at delivery. Her mammary glands are getting pretty big, had lots of rippling but that has slowed down and is more towards her butt than all over her body like before. Looks like she might have dropped but not sure. Haven't really noticed any other differences, oh, I think she has slowed on her eating.

ugh! I wish I knew more about cats. I have always had cats but they have always been spayed as soon as I got them or were done before I got them. We do plan on getting her done as soon as babies are weaned. 

Thanks!
Sherry


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

That isnt true, is it her first litter? If it is, they normally think they need a poo so most end up having the first kittens in the tray as they have to push, Ive only had 1 so far know what her birthing box was for her her first litter! The rest all headed for the litter tray.

It smells like them so they surround them self with their smell and feel sercure, you have to watch her 24/7 now and if you can remove the lid so she cant hide in it and have her birthing box ready and covered and comfy and waiting!!


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

The vet seemed to think this was her first litter. Thank you so much for all the help. I will be watching her like a hawk, hopefully it won't be that much longer. 

I'll keep everyone posted as to how things go with BC and me. lol

Definitely be glad when this is all over. )

~ Sherry ~


----------

